# compressor voltage issue



## tienseba (Jul 20, 2016)

hello everyone i got a compressor pretty cheap for my garage it is a 80 gallon with a m-1820 pump with a 5hp 575 volt 3 phase motor on it.my panel in the garage has only 240 volt 1 phase is there a phase converter i can use to hook it up ? or should i change the motor for a 240v


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*575 v motor*

Hi tienseba,

Sorry for my response, but I don´t see any inexpensive solution for this double conversion issue. First, from 240 to 575, then from 1 phase to 3 phase. A rotary cycloconverter would make the double conversion in one step, but it is out of this field of solutions.

As you proposed: get a simple 5 HP 240 v single phase motor with high starting torque as needed for a compressor application. You will need to replace too, the starter contactor for a 240 v one.

Regards


----------

